# VHI to cinrease rates by an average 8% from 1st Feb 2010



## NovaFlare77 (5 Jan 2010)

VHI have announced an average price increase of 8% effective from 1st February 2010.

[broken link removed]



> *Vhi Healthcare Announces Average Price Increases of 8% to Fund the High Quality Healthcare Needs of its Customers *
> 
> 5th January 2010 – Vhi Healthcare today announced that it will increase its prices by an average of 8% with effect from the 1st of February 2010 in order to fund high quality healthcare needs of its customers. Commenting on the planned increase Jimmy Tolan, Chief Executive said “As a not for profit organisation the sole purpose of the price increase is to fund the healthcare needs of our customers. We are particularly aware of the pressure that families are under and have kept the cost of a family of four on Plan B lower than it was this time last year. Our overall price increase is significantly lower than our competitors notwithstanding their market share of customers over the age of sixty is only 15% and consequently their average spend in meeting the healthcare needs of their customers is only 50% of Vhi Healthcare's”.
> 
> ...


 
There are also price comparison tables at the end of the press release, but I can't copy and paste them properly into the post. The link above has the full press release.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (5 Jan 2010)

Sorry, double thread. Thread closed.


----------

